# Minworth water treatment plant (new works)



## The Pirate (Dec 8, 2008)

I`ve been working on and off here for about two years now...

today i started a job repairing some culverts that have failed and thought of some of the drain guys here and wondered if they might want to see..

Most of the pics were taken with my camera phone..

Here is the open culvert we walk doewn to the job..






And the entrance to the box culverts we are working in..





This is the problem...the seal has dropped...





And this shows the nice small space we have to work in...This is one of the smaller culverts at 1m height..the bigger ones are 1.5m high !!





We recon we should have them all done by middle of January !!

so next time you think i might be interested in exploring a tunnel...thenx but no thanx... 

i have more pics and can take more if you are interested ? The site is massive and does have a lot of interesting chambers and channels (if you like that sort of thing)

This google earth image shows where roughly the culverts are...They run down the middle of all the new tanks here as all the tanks are now finished...

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...7364,-1.756783&spn=0.003877,0.008905&t=h&z=17


----------



## lanny (Dec 8, 2008)

I often enjoyed the gentle waft of Minworth on my way to the city when i lived in Tamworth. Be sure to check out the drome cafe's excellent bacon sandwiches while your working there , good but not to the doorstop bread level of william henry street transport cafe and sadly lacking william henry st's tastefull orange formica tables !


----------



## The Pirate (Dec 8, 2008)

I go there most Fridays for a big breaky mate


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 9, 2008)

Excellent! Someone on here makes/fixes these things. That's a heck of a crawl there. Question: How do you fix that seal?? Surely not a big tube of glue? Tyre levers??


----------



## The Pirate (Dec 9, 2008)

A special epoxy mortar.....similar to normal mortar that you lay bricks on but treated to make it waterproof once dry


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow thats a funky shaped culvert, you should get a skateboard for that though mate


----------



## The Pirate (Dec 10, 2008)

The wheels are too small and get caught in the joints.... We tried it.


----------



## Andymacg (Dec 10, 2008)

Pirate 

it makes a change to see someone actually doing some work on that site 

havent been on there since changing my job in september so it must be coming along at a decent pace now

and the brekky at the drome is fantastic I was in there this afternoon for my lunch


----------



## DogRecon (Dec 30, 2008)

You get the best places.
p.s. got any jobs going?


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 3, 2009)

DogRecon said:


> p.s. got any jobs going?



Sorry dood they are starting to scale down at the moment but if we get it the next phase is about 2 months away..i could give you a phone number to ring and get your name in for upcomming work though....pm me


----------

